# Dreamworld tiger



## pythrulz (Sep 25, 2011)

A tiger has bitten a handler at the Dreamworld theme park on the Gold Coast, news reports say.
Paramedics say the man has been taken to Pindarra Private Hospital with two puncture wounds to the calf after the big cat attacked him at around 8:15 am (AEST) today.
Dreamworld's Al Mucci says it is the second tiger bite this year but each incident has involved different handlers.
"It's not significant at all. My understanding is [it's] one laceration to the lower right calf," he told ABC.
"They're at the hospital now getting the treatment so they might even be back by the end of the day or early next week."
Mucci they will review the incident.
"When you're working with large animals you cop your bumps and scratches, just like cattle farmers do, and you know the same applies with tigers," he said.
This is the second time in four months that a tiger handler at Dreamworld has been attacked by one of the big cats.
In May, handler Daniel Jans, 30, was bitten by nine-year-old Bengal tiger Kato, sustaining deep puncture wounds to his lower thigh and upper calf.
Dreamworld spokeswoman Melinda Lloyd had said it was "only a nip and that there was no aggression shown.
“It's just cheeky behaviour," Lloyd said, "This kind of thing happens now and then”.
She said there was no need to monitor Kato's behaviour.

http://www.twitter.com/Y7news


----------



## Erebos (Sep 25, 2011)

Big cats tend to do that. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't blame them...if someone was in my face all day and expecting me to follow their every word, I'd have bitten them a long time ago!!

I like that Al doesn't blame the tigers and is defending them


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 25, 2011)

If a Tiger really wanted to do damage, I'm sure the resulting injury would be far greater than lacerations to the leg. I'd say it's a case of them (the tigers) not understanding their own strength, or moreso overestimating how much punishment a human can take at playtime, or a warning kiss to say "place the tin of whiskers on the ground and back the F up slowly bro, you're testing my patience".


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 25, 2011)

Last time I went to dreamworld they had a tiger being walked around on a leash and people could just go up and pat it... am I the only one who thinks thats pushing it a bit far?


----------



## MathewB (Sep 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Last time I went to dreamworld they had a tiger being walked around on a leash and people could just go up and pat it... am I the only one who thinks thats pushing it a bit far?



It's only to far after I pat it


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 25, 2011)

People forget that we are just big monkeys - I.e. Prey. I think they are setting themselves up for a disaster.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 25, 2011)

I remember years ago the handlers walked two tigers through the crowds on the day.Couldn't help but think it was asking for trouble.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 25, 2011)

Not monitoring Kato's behaviour, is about as responsible as Inspector Cluso's reasoning....will end in tears


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 25, 2011)

The keepers injuries rarely get reported on, unless it's serious, I do know of one keeper many years ago who was bitten on the calf, doctor could put his whole hand behind the calf muscle, but that's another story.

I remember Simon got bitten a few years ago on the shoulder, doctor could touch his two fingers together through the puncture, they're big cats and sometimes they play a little rough, I don't think the keepers would be doing if they didn't expect it from time to time.

As for Kato and the seriousness of it, it's interesting if he was the tiger involved in both, he might go the same way that Mohan's mate went, depends how the keepers manage him from now on.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 25, 2011)

I went to a zoo in Arizona where they interact with tigers and lions on a regular basis. The keepers admitted that after about 4 years of age, the cats lose all interest in toys and mainly hunt the keepers. Keepers still went in the cages with them, but were a lot more cautious. Given the lifespan of the animals and the fact that they always had youngsters around to be in the performing shows, I wondered if some of the adults werent 'retired' to game hunting ranches if they got too wild. I left rather sickened by the whole outfit.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 25, 2011)

Kato is a bit of a knuckle head and thinks hes a bit tougher than he really is......these incidents with Kato have occured off display when he is on leash and being walked past other off display cats that he has bad relations with. 

The bites are usually due to frustration and not being allowed to get at the other off display cats he wants to have a go at......

The bite that Jedi is referring to (calf muscle) was a result of a cat and a handler that had a bad re-pour.......Simons (shoulder) was just an opportunity that the cat took, this happens from time to time and as said in the interview is part of the job........

The cats are not tamed and are still very wild at heart, they are however conditioned to behave to a certain set of rules and boundaries, sometimes though these rules and boundaries get crossed and accidents happen. Kato just push's the boundaries a little too often. As said a knuckle head.......


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 25, 2011)

The only tigers I have ever seen being walked around on a lead and being able to be touched by the public are cubs smaller than a border collie (very cute and I enjoyed patting one ). I really don't think full grown tigers would be paraded through crowds at dreamworld. Maybe 10-15 years ago.....


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah the one I patted was probably a sub adult, not full size but large enough to cause damage. And that was just last June! 3 year old were crowing round and patting it, a very risky situation IMO


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 25, 2011)

> She said there was no need to monitor Kato's behaviour.



It's a big cat, it's behaviour will be constantly monitoried, i'm sure the keeper means they won't be monitoring it any differently to what they already do.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 25, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Kato is a bit of a knuckle head and thinks hes a bit tougher than he really is......these incidents with Kato have occured off display when he is on leash and being walked past other off display cats that he has bad relations with.
> 
> The bites are usually due to frustration and not being allowed to get at the other off display cats he wants to have a go at......
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more, Even though they are conditioned to act a certain way occasionally they'll attempt to push the boundaries, or just simply overstep them, when you have animals that are 200kg of almost pure muscle, their ability to inflict damage even if not intentional is huge, quite simply it's just another hazard of the job that they do.

The calf muscle incident between the tiger and keeper with ill repore I've heard a few different stories, so I reserve my judgement one way or the other, it's possible that one could have been avoided but like I say, heard a few different variants


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 25, 2011)

I took a shift today at work to replace one of our keepers who needed time off due to being bitten by one of the animals. When you take the job you pretty much accept that reality that there is a daily risk you may be bitten, smashed by a horn of some sort, weed on or pooed on  Thankfully so far the worst i've copped is weed all over and lots of scratches from claws, beaks and horns. Repore with the animal is important though, I can't imagine the one that bit the other keeper ever getting that one over on me but I'm alot stricter with him than she is. That said i don't doubt that there may be other things that she does better than me, it's just about knowing your limitations with regard to handling and where you need to draw the line for the safety of yourself and the animals.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 26, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> The only tigers I have ever seen being walked around on a lead and being able to be touched by the public are cubs smaller than a border collie (very cute and I enjoyed patting one ). I really don't think full grown tigers would be paraded through crowds at dreamworld. Maybe 10-15 years ago.....



Think again.Was a long time ago but none the less these particular tigers (2 of them) would have easily be 3/4 grown and were walked through the crowds on leads.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Think again.Was a long time ago but none the less these particular tigers (2 of them) would have easily be 3/4 grown and were walked through the crowds on leads.



I bet there public liability insurance company didn't know about that!


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 26, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Think again.Was a long time ago but none the less these particular tigers (2 of them) would have easily be 3/4 grown and were walked through the crowds on leads.


 

I said 10-15 years ago I could see it happening, but not now days.


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 26, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I said 10-15 years ago I could see it happening, but not now days.


They have adult tigers on leads even nowerdays


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I stand corrected. I'd love to pat one, despite the risk.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Sep 26, 2011)

Last time I went to Dreamworld... I snapped this photo of one of the tigers...







lol...


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol funny picture, they are lactose intolerant, so maybe he had to much.

Dreamworld does walk adult tigers through the park, guests can pay and walk with them and get photos and all that sort of thing, but those walks take place prior to the park opening so no danger to guests there.

the tigers walked through the park during the day are the 'cubs' their walks started when they were about 2 months I think from memory and they are still going these days, they are over a year old now maybe 2 or 3 I don't remember when they were born, but they are female Sumatran tigers, females aren't as big as males, and sumatrans are nowhere near the size of bengals.

The keepers do a good job, they know their animals well and there's always two keepers walking the tiger, one on either side of the shoulder, quite close together to prevent deviating from the course they are walking on, and all guests only get to pat them from behind. obviously patting is up to keeper discretion anyway and if the tiger was antsy and decided to drop down they'd stop all pats until it settled down and was on its way again.


----------



## fugawi (Sep 27, 2011)

All of us here on APS regularly handle all sorts of herps on a daily basis. Occasionly we get tagged, whether it is a Scrubbie or a beardie, sometimes they just bite. A large predatory cat will occasionally also give a love bite. It wasn't trying to kill him or else he would be dead. Just a part of the job.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 28, 2011)

Just to clarify, Tiger Island never has and never will walk Adult Tigers through the park during opening hours. The only time they are walked is before hours with up to 5 guests and 3 handlers. 2 control the cat while the third handles the guests. The protocols are very strict and managed very strictly. 

The confusion with people thinking they saw adults years ago in the park is due to juvemiles up to 12 months of age being walked. Year old Bengals weigh close to 100kg, so theres your explanation. Adult Cougars were walked daily amongst the crowds during opening hours, though they only weigh about 30kg.

The vomit shot of Sultan (with Keithy looking pretty relaxed in the background) is normal, generally occurs after a chunk feed or bone night. They eat grass to induce vomiting up small bone fragments from the night before.


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 28, 2011)

Did nobody read my post?
I saw a fairly large tiger being walked through the park during opening hours, maybe it wasnt fully grown but it was more than large enough to do considerable damage!


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Did nobody read my post?
> I saw a fairly large tiger being walked through the park during opening hours, maybe it wasnt fully grown but it was more than large enough to do considerable damage!



Maybe a female Sumatran( the smallest type of tiger)...A big male Bengal can get 550lbs+ and in captivity 600lbs+...that would be insane to walk that around in a crowded park.


----------



## FAY (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, little kitty at home can do some damage just 'playing'.


----------

